# Place for used bike parts (Boulder)?



## paul2432

I recently picked up a cheapo moutain bike at a garage sale and may need to swap out some parts (handle bars and seat post) to get it to fit.

Is there any place in Boulder (or nearby) that carries low end used parts. I'm thinking a junk yard for bikes type of place.

Paul


----------



## Chain

http://www.bouldersportsrecycler.com/


----------



## SenorBlanco

Chain said:


> http://www.bouldersportsrecycler.com/


Their policy page kinda makes them sound like dicks. 
http://www.bouldersportsrecycler.com/policies.html


----------



## paul2432

SenorBlanco said:


> Their policy page kinda makes them sound like dicks.
> http://www.bouldersportsrecycler.com/policies.html


I was just looking at that and thinking the same thing. I'll probably still drop in their sometime this weekend.

Paul


----------



## MarshallH1987

I've always enjoyed going in to the boulder sports recycler... Sometimes you find dog crap in a drawer, sometimes a diamond covered in crap... just need to dig.


----------



## Pablo

I'm made some finds in the boulder sports recycler as well. 

Boulder's craigslist is also very active.


----------



## suprcivic

the guys boulder sports recycler can be jerks. they can also be cool. honestly, i think it is mostly the owner and not the employees. if you need something, go in knowing what you are looking for, dig around, buy it and go home. i'm not a fan of their policies (not very good customer service) but they are the only game in town and they usually have what you need.


----------



## Mootsie

MarshallH1987 said:


> I've always enjoyed going in to the boulder sports recycler... Sometimes you find dog crap in a drawer, sometimes a diamond covered in crap... just need to dig.


+1. I've bought some stuff there, drove home, listed it on Ebay, a week later doubled my money.


----------

